# what type of peep sight do you use



## hunter3 (Sep 10, 2006)

i use a paker peep sight


----------



## TNbowslayer (Aug 29, 2006)

G5 meta peep sight


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

tru peep...ive thought about trying a meta peep though...


----------



## Cody H. (Jul 7, 2005)

G5 Meta


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

i have some sort of fancy tru-glo peep


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*Super Peep!!*

best one on the market


----------



## Mr Hyde (Feb 21, 2004)

Fletcher Tru-Peep, but I'm thinking about a G5.


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

super peep 1/16" #2 lense


----------



## Makiro-archer (Sep 26, 2006)

i personally recommend the trophy-ridge vipin it has to be the best one i ever laid eyes on.


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

specilty archery super peep 1/16th #3


----------

